# Teco FM50 OVC error



## cafilener (Sep 12, 2013)

I just wired a teco FM 50-202-C for my Exacto vert. mill (220V single phase in, 220V 3 Phase out). When I hit run, the mill grunts for about 2-3 seconds, then the VFD throws a OVC error and switches off the motor. I tried increasing the deceleration time (I believe F_02) from 5 seconds to 10 seconds since the manual suggested a longer period. I checked my input voltages, and have approx 119V on one leg and 120.5 on the other. This is my first VFD install, any ideas would be welcome. Thanks,

Chantry


----------



## chip_slinger (Sep 12, 2013)

Since it seems to be an error on startup, you could try increasing the acceleration time. What size is the motor? What is the setting of F_05?


----------



## cafilener (Sep 12, 2013)

I tried the acceleration time at 10, didn't seem to improve. I didn't know how far to adjust it. F_05 is set to 4. The motor is a 2 HP Tai Chin, draws 5.6 Amps. Thanks,

Chantry


----------



## chip_slinger (Sep 12, 2013)

Put the acceleration out to 30 seconds and see if it will get to 60Hz. Also try setting F_05 to 5. What frequency are you trying to achieve? Can you attach some pics of your setup, mill, motor nameplate and wiring?


----------



## vettebob (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you post your wire connections I will check it against mine. I have the same vfd on a Lathe and it works flawlessly.


----------



## cafilener (Sep 12, 2013)

I tried the setting changes you suggested with no change in results.60 Hz is where I'm headed. There will be an enclosure with a fan if this ever works. The shut-off (slightly repurposed) and the VFD are attached to a piece of 1/2" birch plywood, which will be exchanged for something non-flammable in the near future. The shut-off has 30 Amp fuses inside. The black 4-wire coming from the top left goes directly between the motor and T1-T3. The hot legs of my 220 are connected to L1 and L2. Ground is connected in the shut-off, to the metal tab on the corner of the VFD, and to the motor ground. The mill is an Exacto 949B.


----------



## rdhem2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Listen to these two guys they seem to be right on track.  Is OVC code for over current fault?  If so check the amperage setting for the over current portion of the motor protection for the drive.

Also that VFD is the open chassis type meant to be mounted in an enclosure.  It is not real smart to have all those bare terminals exposed even though in a so called "FINGER SAFE" environment.  If you do not care to place in an enclosure the VFD mfg. makes what is referred to as a conduit kit.  This is nothing more than an enclosure for the terminal section of the drive and provides a place to terminate strain reliefs or conduit connections.  Most I have used simply attach with four screws already on the drive and this piece of wonder tin is only $25 to $30.  But if you are in the trade that is cheaper than fabricating something up and should also be UL approved for the application.  Only important to electricians, inspectors, and insurance adjustors.

Good luck, get that machine making SWARF!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you sure the motor is wired for 220 volts and not 440 volts?

Is there some kind of binding occurring in the drive system?  Try turning it by hand to see if it rotates freely.

Chris


----------



## cafilener (Sep 21, 2013)

*Finally!*

Thanks for your help guys. I managed to swap one leg of the motor wiring somehow. Flipped that and it spun right up. Low range on the head itself is pretty bound up somehow, but that's a different issue. Thanks again!

Chantry


----------

